# IPV2S now available at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/12/14)

Pioneer4You built upon the massively popular design of the IPV2 50w with their newest device, the IPV2S. This unit has highly polished beveled edges, impressive, more tactile buttons, and a water resistant box design. Anticipated release (now available) of Yihi firmware upgrades the wattage to at least 75 watts! 

Product Specifications:
Output power: 7W - 60W (Firmware upgrade to 75W available now)
Output voltage: 3.6V - 8.5V
Input current: 1.3A - 20A
Input voltage: 3.2V - 4.5V
0.2ohm - 3.0 ohm of resistance capable
Efficiency: 93%
Screen size: 0.96" OLED
Water resistance function
Future upgrades
Active touch sensor

Get it here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv2s


----------

